# Great Service



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Popped in today to pick up my new flex and had a very enjoyable chat about all things Detailing.

Thanks John, and sorry to have taken so much of your time!

Cheers

tricky tree


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Tricky! 

Nice to meet you this morning, it was good to have a chat. 

Its not a problem, love chatting Detailing to people.. The Maserati is almost done too... Got the layer of C1 down and some Exo V2 tomorrow and were good to go. 

Enjoy the Flex :thumb:


----------

